# Pre season ranking for Georgia Tech!!!!!



## Hunter Haven (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jul 20, 2009)

you guys better watch CPJ. I'm just sayin.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, it might be tough but I just hope that we can win a game..


----------



## chainshaw (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 20, 2009)

7 out the last 8 years isn't too bad...


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jul 20, 2009)

chainshaw said:


>



Now that's funny right there


----------



## PWalls (Jul 20, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> 7 out the last 8 years isn't too bad...



A 7 game winning streak starts with the first win.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 20, 2009)

TurkeyCreek said:


> Now that's funny right there



I believe thats a pic of South GA Dawg and his fellow nadlicking buttsnifers !!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 20, 2009)

The Jacket fans have temporary bragging rights so I'll do the right thing and bow out for now but the Dawgs are 25-7 in my lifetime against the yellas so I figure it won't be long before it'll be a Dawg day again...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 20, 2009)

PWalls said:


> A 7 game winning streak starts with the first win.



If ya'll win 7 in a row I will shave my head and paint a BumbleBee on it


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 20, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> If ya'll win 7 in a row I will shave my head and paint a BumbleBee on it






Heck, if GT wins seven in a row I'll shave Blacksmoke's head and paint a picture of Ol' Red with a bumblebee painted on top of his head on Blacksmokes noggin!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 20, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Heck, if GT wins seven in a row I'll shave Blacksmoke's head and paint a picture of Ol' Red with a bumblebee painted on top of his head on Blacksmokes noggin!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> If ya'll win 7 in a row I will shave my head and paint a BumbleBee on it



If y'all win 7 in a row against CPJ, I'll kiss your rear end.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> If ya'll win 7 in a row I will shave my head and paint a BumbleBee on it





Jody Hawk said:


> If y'all win 7 in a row against CPJ, I'll kiss your rear end.



Looks like we've got ourselves a deal here!  I wonder which will be more humiliating?? Me sporting a Yeller Head or you puckering up to my better side???  Probably me with a Yeller Head!


----------



## kevina (Jul 21, 2009)

chainshaw said:


>



Now that there is one sad PUP!


----------



## kevina (Jul 21, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I believe thats a pic of South GA Dawg and his fellow nadlicking buttsnifers !!!



op2:


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 21, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I believe thats a pic of South GA Dawg and his fellow nadlicking buttsnifers !!!


----------



## kevina (Jul 21, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I believe thats a pic of South GA Dawg and his fellow nadlicking buttsnifers !!!





kevina said:


> op2:





fairhope said:


>



Should'nt be long now!op2:


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2009)

I think us Bulldog fans have just not got used to the idea of GT being a dominant force in CF now!!! I'm sure we will slowly come around one day. Afterall yall have CPJ now. Did I say yall have CPJ now!! Maybe I didnt tell everyone that GT has CPJ now!!!! I know just saying that GT has CPJ makes all the Bulldog nation cry. We are scared of GT and CPJ!! Sorry it makes me want to  because UGA didnt fire CMR and hire CPJ!!! Aain to all my UGA fans on this forum and through out the world forget about ever winning another game against GT, because they have CPJ. Did yall know that CPJ is the head FB coach at GT now, that CPJ beat CMR and the Bulldogs last year. Yeah I know its just one game, but man GT has CPJ as their head football coach!! Very impresive huh!! In closing I just want to tell all the fairweather Techies that UGA owns you and allways will!!!  GT will never have a 7 straight wins against the UGA! Never!! Ahh crap I forgot GT has CPJ!! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 21, 2009)

I just love how ugag thinks the world of themselves. Tell us mighty ugay, just what have yall accomplished ? The only thing that I see ugag do best is underachieve. I must say you do that very well !!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 21, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I just love how ugag thinks the world of themselves. Tell us mighty ugay, just what have yall accomplished ? The only thing that I see ugag do best is underachieve. I must say you do that very well !!



Hey why don't you go try to actually win something of importance....maybe a conference?  Or how bout a bowl game??  Believe me there Lil Joe, UGA has been more relevant the last 8 years than Tech has in over a decade  That '98 ACC title was huge....


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hey why don't you go try to actually win something of importance....maybe a conference?  Or how bout a bowl game??  Believe me there Lil Joe, UGA has been more relevant the last 8 years than Tech has in over a decade  That '98 ACC title was huge....



Easy Smoke remember they have the messiah CPJ!!! Little joe. Thats funny right there!! UGA owns Tech. Allways will.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I found GT's pre-season ranking.

Wonder who has the better average ranking UGAg or Tech?

http://www.lsufootball.net/articles/2009-preseason-polls.htm


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Hey guys, I found GT's pre-season ranking.
> 
> Wonder who has the better average ranking UGAg or Tech?
> 
> http://www.lsufootball.net/articles/2009-preseason-polls.htm


I think its because they have CPJ as their head coach!! Great post sleeze just a little more reality for us UGA fans.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> i believe thats a pic of south ga dawg and his fellow nadlicking buttsnifers !!!





Yeah well, here's a picture of Liljoe and his lil friends.  I think yall can guess what they do.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 21, 2009)

GT well.. OK if your going to get an education BUT to play ball..?
They should dig up the feild and make a fish pond.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> View attachment 343715
> 
> Yeah well, here's a picture of Liljoe and his lil friends.  I think yall can guess what they do.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 21, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> GT well.. OK if your going to get an education BUT to play ball..?
> They should dig up the feild and make a fish pond.



Really ? GT has more football tradition than ugay will ever have. Don't let 1 MNC go to your head.

Oh, btw, Tech holds the most consecutive wins over ugag. 7 seems to be all you can handle, lol.

Rememer, QUALITY beats quantity every day of the week !!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 21, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Really ? GT has more football tradition than ugay will ever have. Don't let 1 MNC go to your head.
> 
> Oh, btw, Tech holds the most consecutive wins over ugag. 7 seems to be all you can handle, lol.
> 
> *Rememer, QUALITY beats quantity every day of the week !!!*



Or once every 8 years.... So after all the hooplah we hear about top notch recruiting classes and underachieving teams, now you're saying you have better quality players???? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

PLEASE! We have all admitted you guys were the better team that day. But seriously, one win this decade and you are all of a sudden superior in every form of the word? If we are soooo overrated and such a lousy team, the WHY do you guys take so much pride in beating us for the first time in 8 years?  Every single fan of the BumbleBees will tell you UGA is the ONE game they put above all else during any given season? Why?......... Envy. Spin it however you want, but we know it's true. If not, I can hardly believe we would even be having this discussion. You win games and you move on to next week. You don't relish in a 3 point victory that gives you a false sense of invincibility after a 9 win season and a humiliating loss to end it all.

Face it dude, Tech gets their best season as of late and it goes to their heads. Let's see if PJ can string a few together before you start claiming dominance


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Or once every 8 years.... So after all the hooplah we hear about top notch recruiting classes and underachieving teams, now you're saying you have better quality players???? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> PLEASE! We have all admitted you guys were the better team that day. But seriously, one win this decade and you are all of a sudden superior in every form of the word? If we are soooo overrated and such a lousy team, the WHY do you guys take so much pride in beating us for the first time in 8 years?  Every single fan of the BumbleBees will tell you UGA is the ONE game they put above all else during any given season? Why?......... Envy. Spin it however you want, but we know it's true. If not, I can hardly believe we would even be having this discussion. You win games and you move on to next week. You don't relish in a 3 point victory that gives you a false sense of invincibility after a 9 win season and a humiliating loss to end it all.
> 
> Face it dude, Tech gets their best season as of late and it goes to their heads. Let's see if PJ can string a few together before you start claiming dominance



Well then, tells us all what ugay has accomplished besides underachievement ? The football world eagerly awaits !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I just love how ugag thinks the world of themselves. Tell us mighty ugay, just what have yall accomplished ? The only thing that I see ugag do best is underachieve. I must say you do that very well !!


 
You win one game this decade and you spout this crap out.. Hmmmm... I believe we crushed your great season and ACC title bid just a couple of years ago... Now tell me.. How did that game go against Wake??

Underachieve.. Yeah, I guess we have with SEC Championships.. Sugar Bowl wins... Multiple Bowl wins.. Would you REALLY like to compare resumes?? How about just simple Bowl appearances.. Or maybe Winning seasons.. I'll let you take your pick..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well then, tells us all what ugay has accomplished besides underachievement ? The football world eagerly awaits !!


 


Football world?? Is that what you consider GT part of.. Yeah.. that's what the football world thinks of when they think football.. The ACC and Georgia Tech...
This coming from a yellow maggot lover..  Now when was the last time you girls won the ACC?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Football world?? Is that what you consider GT part of.. Yeah.. that's what the football world thinks of when they think football.. The ACC and Georgia Tech...
> This coming from a yellow maggot lover..  *Now when was the last time you girls won the ACC*?



That would have been '98 there Slayer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> That would have been '98 there Slayer


 
You spoiled it Smoke.. I was willing to bet ol Joe wouldn't have known that...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Well then, tells us all what ugay has accomplished besides underachievement ? The football world eagerly awaits !!



Plenty more than Tech ever will. Conference Titles, BCS bowl appearances, BCS bowl wins, 10 win seasons, National recognition....A whole lot of stuff that Tech hasnt seen in decades


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> View attachment 343715
> 
> Yeah well, here's a picture of Liljoe and his lil friends.  I think yall can guess what they do.



SGD, I just wanna know why you had that picture saved in your desktop???


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 22, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> SGD, I just wanna know why you had that picture saved in your desktop???



Now that's funny !!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 22, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Plenty more than Tech ever will. Conference Titles, BCS bowl appearances, BCS bowl wins, 10 win seasons, National recognition....A whole lot of stuff that Tech hasnt seen in decades



You need to change that name to BlowinSmoke. 4 National Titles to ugay's 1. 

I guess if Tech offered DUI 101, Basket Weaving 203, and Gardening Dooley's Way 315 we could attract more athletic thugs and win more games. We will stick with quality over quantity.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 22, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Every single fan of the BumbleBees will tell you UGA is the ONE game they put above all else during any given season? Why?......... Envy.



Conference relevance will change that in time.  in fact, VT is my number one must-win game this year.

And trust me, there's no envy in my heart when it comes to the U of Ga.

Browning Slayer, how do you figure the UGA game "crushed" our ACC title bid a couple years ago?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> You need to change that name to BlowinSmoke. 4 National Titles to ugay's 1.
> 
> I guess if Tech offered DUI 101, Basket Weaving 203, and Gardening Dooley's Way 315 we could attract more athletic thugs and win more games. We will stick with quality over quantity.



Hilarious. BlowinSmoke, eh? Nah that's ok. Thanks though. You've dodged a few hard facts pretty well, so I'll ask agian....When has Tech been relevant this decade? Was beating your big brother one time in 8 years enough to make you feel all warm and cozy about your obvious shortcomings?  When was that last conference title? Or how about a BCS bowl appearance, much less a victory? How does it feel to be owned by your in state rival? How does it feel to know that upsetting that said in state rival makes your lackluster season one of the best in recent history? Tech is quality.....um ok. 

How about this....just since the year 2002 GT has amassed an amazing 53-37 record, going 33-23 in the ACC during that time period while having a 2-5 bowl record. The 2 bowl wins were in the Champs Sports Bowl and the Humanitarian Bowl. The Chick-fil-a Bowl is the best bowl GT has been to this decade, and it got embarrassed. 

I tell you what boys, that QUALITY right there   

Keep dreaming big guy


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Conference relevance will change that in time.  in fact, VT is my number one must-win game this year.



I agree with you on that, but you are in the minority here Doc. 90% of GT fans would be happy to continually finish in the 8-4 range, so long as they beat UGA


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 22, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I agree with you on that, but you are in the minority here Doc. 90% of GT fans would be happy to continually finish in the 8-4 range, so long as they beat UGA



Not hardly. That's why Gailey was bought out and sent packing.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't understand the history lesson. I for one am not doubting Georgia has had the best of Tech for awhile now. All that is water under the bridge as far as I'm concerned. That was Coach Gailey, mostly different players and a different staff ago. That's why DRad went and hired the best coach out there imo to get this program more competitive in the ACC and against Georgia . CPJ is the best coach Tech has had in a very long time and was rewarded with a nice pay raise. Hopefully, he'll be on the Flats for a very long time to come.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 22, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Not hardly. That's why Gailey was bought out and sent packing.



Gailey never beat UGA.  If he had beaten them even twice, he'd still be our coach.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> SGD, I just wanna know why you had that picture saved in your desktop???



Quickest way to post it.

Lilbumjoe fired the first shot but has has kept pie hole closed since.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> You need to change that name to BlowinSmoke. 4 National Titles to ugay's 1.
> 
> I guess if Tech offered DUI 101, Basket Weaving 203, and Gardening Dooley's Way 315 we could attract more athletic thugs and win more games. We will stick with quality over quantity.



Yeah because all Tech players are fine young Christian boys who never get in trouble.

You have your head so firmly entrenched in your posterior that you just can't get out of your own way.

You bring up things like DUI and thuggery.  Sounds like Joe Hamilton to me.  I wonder if bought that cheeba from Calvin Johnson.  What were the almighty Calvin's career numbers against us anyway?  Quality.  Yeah right.  Keep trying little man.  Keep trying.

You run your little soup cooler about 1 NC going to our heads.  it would appear that one regular season win after seven straight losses has gone to your head. Lol.  You tell us not to let a NC go to our heads but the supposed "state championship" has made you so cocky that it's hilarious.  That says a lot about you that that one win made you puff up and think yall are the bullies of the block now.  It's pitiful in a way.

But hey man, yall are "state champs" and you got the rings made to prove it.  Bwahahahahahahah.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> *But hey man, yall are "state champs" and you got the rings made to prove it.  Bwahahahahahahah*.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Gailey never beat UGA.  If he had beaten them even twice, he'd still be our coach.



exactly my point. Mediocrity is is fine, so long as the UGA game is a W. Deny it if you want Doc, but you know that has been the goal for GT for years


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


>



I guess that's that "quality" that this yahoo keeps mewing about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Now that's funny !!



Not nearly as funny as how that win over us has given you the big head.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Noit nearly as funny as how that win over us has given you the big head.



Let me guess, you voted Obama !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Let me guess, you voted Obama !!



Let _me_ guess, you subscribe to Perez Hilton's blog and are a big Cher fan.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 22, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> exactly my point. Mediocrity is is fine, so long as the UGA game is a W. Deny it if you want Doc, but you know that has been the goal for GT for years



I wasn't denying it... I was setting lilburnjoe straight on why Chan was fired.

The UGA game is a big game every year, but to deny that it is to you guys, as well, is just not true.  You fired your last coach because he was lost to GT 3 years in a row.

Now, if we start competing for and winning conference champinships, the UGA game will be of less importance.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I wasn't denying it... I was setting lilburnjoe straight on why Chan was fired.
> 
> The UGA game is a big game every year, but to deny that it is to you guys, as well, is just not true.  You fired your last coach because he was lost to GT 3 years in a row.
> 
> Now, if we start competing for and winning conference champinships, the UGA game will be of less importance.



No doubt.  You won't ever hear me say that I don't care about the Tech game.  It's one of the most important games of the year and to some UGA fans it's THE most important game.

You are correct about Donnan.  Not being able to beat GT is what got him fired.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I wasn't denying it... I was setting lilburnjoe straight on why Chan was fired.
> 
> The UGA game is a big game every year, but to deny that it is to you guys, as well, is just not true.  You fired your last coach because he was lost to GT 3 years in a row.
> 
> Now, if we start competing for and winning conference champinships, the UGA game will be of less importance.



I agree. Not denying that at all. I do view the Tech game as important...but when it gets lopsided to your teams favor it starts to lose it's validity as a HUGE game. I never ever want to lose to Tech again. That's just the Bulldog in me, but in reality I know that it will happen. Just like we won't continue to lose to UF every year. But to hear some of the GT faithful say that UGA is not their biggest game of the year is simply laughable to me. Now I do agree that if PJ continues to build up the program to where you are contending for ACC championships year in and year out, there will be other games on the schedule that are bigger, just like us and UF, UT, or AU, seeing as those are conference games that almost always make or break your season


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 22, 2009)

UGA is and always will be the biggest game for me. I don't care how good a season Tech has, a loss to Georgia just blew all of that out the window. The same should be said of Tech for a UGA fan. What good is an SEC championship if Georgia was to lose to Tech?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> You need to change that name to BlowinSmoke. 4 National Titles to ugay's 1.
> 
> I guess if Tech offered DUI 101, Basket Weaving 203, and Gardening Dooley's Way 315 we could attract more athletic thugs and win more games. We will stick with quality over quantity.


 


Man, those you live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones... Remeber this guy.. I believe it was smoking dope, DUI and hit and run.. And didn't you guys just admit him to the TECH hall of Fame.. And I beleive he was your greatest QB..



Silly techie..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not nearly as funny as how that win over us has given you the big head.


 
It's from being picked on all his life... He finally got that win..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> CPJ is the best coach Tech has had in a very long time and was rewarded with a nice pay raise. Hopefully, he'll be on the Flats for a very long time to come.


 

He was a great pick up for you guys.. The ACC is yours for the taking with Miami and FSU not doing much.. I hope CPJ takes full advantage of that..


----------



## sleeze (Jul 22, 2009)

I would just like to say it is nice to have ya back Slayer.........

Go Gators!!!!!!!!!  UGA sucks!!!!!!!!!

I will let you mutts and bugs get back to your bickering now.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 23, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, those you live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones... Remeber this guy.. I believe it was smoking dope, DUI and hit and run.. And didn't you guys just admit him to the TECH hall of Fame.. And I beleive he was your greatest QB..
> 
> 
> 
> Silly techie..




the only difference is he did those things after he had graduated.

UGA doesn't have to keep tabs on Odell Thurman anymore, do they?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the only difference is he did those things after he had graduated.
> 
> UGA doesn't have to keep tabs on Odell Thurman anymore, do they?



No thank God!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the only difference is he did those things after he had graduated.
> 
> UGA doesn't have to keep tabs on Odell Thurman anymore, do they?


 

Yeah.... He never drank or smoked weed in college... He waited until he got out to do those things...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah.... He never drank or smoked weed in college... He waited until he got out to do those things...



Uh huh.  Kids never start that stuff until they are done with school.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Uh huh. Kids never start that stuff until they are done with school.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 23, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, those you live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones... Remeber this guy.. I believe it was smoking dope, DUI and hit and run.. And didn't you guys just admit him to the TECH hall of Fame.. And I beleive he was your greatest QB..
> 
> 
> 
> Silly techie..



Now boys, do you really want to bring out the record books on player arrest and dui's. I will humbly admit ugag whips our butt year after year on this one !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Now boys, do you really want to bring out the record books on player arrest and dui's. I will humbly admit ugag whips our butt year after year on this one !!


 
Nobody was bringing up anything.. It was you that made the 1st crack and we just put you in your place.. Every college has kids that get in trouble.. Did you not do crazy things while you were in college? These are kids.. They are going to drink and do stupid things.. Its COLLEGE!

And this is where it all stemmed from..

*



			You need to change that name to BlowinSmoke. 4 National Titles to ugay's 1. 

I guess if Tech offered DUI 101, Basket Weaving 203, and Gardening Dooley's Way 315 we could attract more athletic thugs and win more games. We will stick with quality over quantity.
		
Click to expand...

* 
*I don't think you knew what you were getting yourself into...*


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nobody was bringing up anything.. It was you that made the 1st crack and we just put you in your place.. Every college has kids that get in trouble.. Did you not do crazy things while you were in college? These are kids.. They are going to drink and do stupid things.. Its COLLEGE!
> 
> And this is where it all stemmed from..
> 
> ...



My furry little friend, I know exactly what I'm getting into !!
However, the mutts have nothing on Miami and Fla. St.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> My furry little friend, I know exactly what I'm getting into !!
> However, the mutts have nothing on Miami and Fla. St.



No reason to turn this on my boys Bug.  Didn't see any Techies on that Rhodes Scholar list last year did you?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> However, the mutts have nothing on Miami and Fla. St.



Oh you must've been talking about winning streaks against y'all.  Yep...12 straight is hard to top for sure.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Oh you must've been talking about winning streaks against y'all.  Yep...12 straight is hard to top for sure.



LOL, is Saint Bobby and the semiholes going to have any wide receivers this year ? Maybe no Rhodes Scholars, but no cheating gate either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> No reason to turn this on my boys Bug. Didn't see any Techies on that Rhodes Scholar list last year did you?


 


You not getting any love joey... Ahhhhh.. I don't feel bad for ya.. You keep doing it to yourself.. Funny stuff though..


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 24, 2009)

LittleJoey thinks all of the sudden started thinking he was the Michael Corleone of the sports forum.  He's more like Fredo.  Lol.  The fact that his gnats finally beat us has gone to his head so that he thinks he's some kind of internet tough guy.  Lol.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 24, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Oh you must've been talking about winning streaks against y'all.  Yep...12 straight is hard to top for sure.



I guess you won't defend the Tech mites when we get after them anymore.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 24, 2009)

what have you done for me lately?  

2-0 against the Crims and the Frawgs last year.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> what have you done for me lately?
> 
> 2-0 against the Crims and the Frawgs last year.



2 wins you eeked out...and one was at home.  Consider it a house warming present for CPJ.  Honey moon is over now.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess you won't defend the Tech mites when we get after them anymore.



Didn't realize they'd have folks like little joe in the mix.  They're on their own now.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 24, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> 2 wins you eeked out...and one was at home.  Consider it a house warming present for CPJ.  Honey moon is over now.



oh I'm sorry, I didn't know it didn't count if you "eeked them out."

Fact is if Josh Nesbitt hadn't gotten hurt FSU wouldn't have even been in the game at the end.  The better team won, we all know that.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> LittleJoey thinks all of the sudden started thinking he was the Michael Corleone of the sports forum.  He's more like Fredo.  Lol.  The fact that his gnats finally beat us has gone to his head so that he thinks he's some kind of internet tough guy.  Lol.



LOL, tough guy? who me? naa.  Just sit back and enjoy the ride. I am !!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> oh I'm sorry, I didn't know it didn't count if you "eeked them out."
> 
> Fact is if Josh Nesbitt hadn't gotten hurt FSU wouldn't have even been in the game at the end.  The better team won, we all know that.



Can't help it your guys can't hold up for 60 minutes. 

And while we're on the topic of Tech...what's up with the Tech crowd (or lack of)???  FSU had more people in your stadium than the home team.  Your biggest home game of the year and you couldn't even muster a Tech majority?  Sad.  Goes to show what even the home "fans" think of Tech football.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Can't help it your guys can't hold up for 60 minutes.
> 
> And while we're on the topic of Tech...what's up with the Tech crowd (or lack of)??? FSU had more people in your stadium than the home team. Your biggest home game of the year and you couldn't even muster a Tech majority? Sad. Goes to show what even the home "fans" think of Tech football.


 
You should be at the stadium when we show up this year.. It'll be an all Red and Black event.. Really sad we always have more seats occupied then they do..


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should be at the stadium when we show up this year.. It'll be an all Red and Black event.. Really sad we always have more seats occupied then they do..



Only because the ticket holders can sell seats for big bucks to a bunch of drunken idiots.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Only because the ticket holders can sell seats for big bucks to a bunch of drunken idiots.



That's the worst excuse ever.  I could sell my season tix to a Florida or Miami fan...but who would?  I'd much rather be in there cheering my team on.  Says a lot about the Tech fans if they're that hard up for a buck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Only because the ticket holders can sell seats for big bucks to a bunch of drunken idiots.


 

What a load of CRAP!! We buy the tickets at face value.. A lot of us buy the PACKAGE deals you guys offfer so WE can get the game and sell the tickets to the other useless 2 games but usually have to eat the cost of them so we can be in the stands.. You guys always sell the UGA game tickets in package deals cause no GT fan goes to your games and you do anything to put folks in the seats..


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2009)

But even if it were true...is that something to be proud of???    That's admitting that your team stinks so bad none of your "fans" care about watching them.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> What a load of CRAP!! *We buy the tickets at face value.*. A lot of us buy the PACKAGE deals you guys offfer so WE can get the game and sell the tickets to the other useless 2 games but usually have to eat the cost of them so we can be in the stands.. You guys always sell the UGA game tickets in package deals cause no GT fan goes to your games and you do anything to put folks in the seats..



Dream on. Huge bucks from drunken idiots !!  FACT !!!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Dream on. Huge bucks from drunken idiots !!  FACT !!!



You guys can't sell out your own 50,000 seat stadium.  FACT!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> But even if it were true...is that something to be proud of???   *That's admitting that your team stinks so bad none of your "fans" care about watching them*.



Not that the team stinks, come on. It's the almighty dollar. It is an issue I'm not happy about. I never sell my tix unless I know you are a die hard Tech Fan. Can't control everyone.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Dream on. Huge bucks from drunken idiots !! FACT !!!


 

What in the world are you smoking??  What I said was FACT! I know.. I DO IT! And there is at least 5,000 more that do it too..  When is the last GT game you went to.. Dude, you are so far from it... When did you become a GT fan?? Last year?

Jody, you and Doc need to ring this dreaming clown in and let him in on that BIG secret.. It's been going on for a LONG time.. Why do you think you just hired a marketing firm?? It's not because you sell tickets.. 

Joey, you have got to be a bandwagon fan and you really make the good GT fans look bad..


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Not that the team stinks, come on. It's the almighty dollar. It is an issue I'm not happy about. I never sell my tix unless I know you are a die hard Tech Fan. Can't control everyone.



I never sell my tickets to anyone.  I'm quite happy sitting there myself thank you.  Always a fan...good years and bad.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> What in the world are you smoking??  What I said was FACT! I know.. I DO IT! And there is at least 5,000 more that do it too..  When is the last GT game you went to.. Dude, you are so far from it... When did you become a GT fan?? Last year?
> 
> Jody, you and Doc need to ring this dreaming clown in and let him in on that BIG secret.. It's been going on for a LONG time.. Why do you think you just hired a marketing firm?? It's not because you sell tickets..
> 
> Joey, you have got to be a bandwagon fan and you really make the good GT fans look bad..



Boy, I was attending games while you were crapping yellow in your diaper, lol. It's big money from drunken UGAY idiots.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Boy, I was attending games while you were crapping *yellow *in your diaper, lol. It's big money from drunken UGAY idiots.


 
I've been crapping yellow GT poo for a LONG TIME!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've been crapping yellow GT poo for a LONG TIME!!


 
What's wrong joey.. You were so quick to respond before... Trying to come up with a come back... 

Good luck...


Here, let me help you...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Dream on. Huge bucks from drunken idiots !!  FACT !!!



This is the dumbest thing you've ever posted.  There are no Tech fans who drink?

If you had had your way with a rival for years and got enjoy watching your team beat them in their miniature stadium, you wouldn't pay the money to see it?

This is suggestive in terms of who is the idiot in this conversation.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is the dumbest thing you've ever posted. There are no Tech fans who drink?


 

No.... Come on Brad... They are student athletes and student fans.. They don't EVER do anything wrong....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 24, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> No.... Come on Brad... They are student athletes and student fans.. They don't EVER do anything wrong....



You're right, you're right.  I don't know what I was thinking.  No Tech fans drink.  They would never partake in such an evil thing.

Man I know some Tech fans who can have a good time with the best of them.  I don't know who Aunt Bea here has been hanging out with.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's wrong joey.. You were so quick to respond before... Trying to come up with a come back...
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> ...



LOL, you boys are a real hoot !!  

Can't wait till Jacksonville and Thanksgiving.  Enjoy fantasy land until then.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> LOL, you boys are a real hoot !!
> 
> Can't wait till Jacksonville and Thanksgiving. Enjoy fantasy land until then.


 

Now, what does Jacksonville have anyting to do with you... What.. Are you just reminding us of the last time you lost the ACC title game?? Had a hard time filling the stands then didn't you..


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now, what does Jacksonville have anyting to do with you... What.. Are you just reminding us of the last time you lost the ACC title game?? Had a hard time filling the stands then didn't you..



Jacksonville ! The place where uncle Meyer take the mutts to the woodshed and drubs all hopes of a SEC title and schools Richt on the fundamentals of college football. The starting place where all ugay fans realize they just started playing for next year !! That's Jacksonville !!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Jacksonville ! The place where uncle Meyer take the mutts to the woodshed and drubs all hopes of a SEC title and schools Richt on the fundamentals of college football. The starting place where all ugay fans realize they just started playing for next year !! That's Jacksonville !!!!




For somebody who's team gets their nose bloodied by the SEC pretty rgularly, you sure have a lot to say about this.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> For somebody who's team gets their nose bloodied by the SEC pretty rgularly, you sure have a lot to say about this.


 

Not much else to talk about in his world...  

He just dreams about playing in Jacksonville... That way he knows he has a shot at something outside of the regular schedule besides playing in Idaho...

How did your last visit to Jacksonville fare??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Jacksonville ! The place where uncle Meyer take the mutts to the woodshed and drubs all hopes of a SEC title and schools Richt on the fundamentals of college football. The starting place where all ugay fans realize they just started playing for next year !! That's Jacksonville !!!!


 
What.... Did you find another team to root for? You've got to cause your's sure can't take us to the "Woodshed"...


Let me go ahead and answer for ya...

Uhhh..Uhhh..Uhhhh... It's about quality.. Not quantity...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Jacksonville ! The place where uncle Meyer take the mutts to the woodshed and drubs all hopes of a SEC title and schools Richt on the fundamentals of college football. The starting place where all ugay fans realize they just started playing for next year !! That's Jacksonville !!!!



Comeaux??? Is that you??? 

How in the world can you muster up the gut to throw another team into this to get at us? Blah Blah Blah Florida owns you Blah Blah Blah......That is laughable at best. Shall we point out the teams that have OWNED Tech, other than UGA??? Finally figure out that Tech really is short of the mark against UGA?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> What.... *Did you find another team to root for?* You've got to cause your's sure can't take us to the "Woodshed"...
> 
> 
> Let me go ahead and answer for ya...
> ...



Actually, my favorite shirt says it all !  "I pull for Tech and who ever is playing ugay" So YES, I have other teams I pull for. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Comeaux??? Is that you???
> 
> How in the world can you muster up the gut to throw another team into this to get at us? Blah Blah Blah Florida owns you Blah Blah Blah......That is laughable at best. Shall we point out the teams that have OWNED Tech, other than UGA??? Finally figure out that Tech really is short of the mark against UGA?



Lets see, teams that own ugay:

Alabama - Roll Tide
Auburn - Go Tigers
LSU - Go Tigers
Tennessee - Good ole Rocky Top

and my favorite,  Florida - Go Gators, chomp chomp


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Comeaux??? Is that you???
> 
> How in the world can you muster up the gut to throw another team into this to get at us? Blah Blah Blah Florida owns you Blah Blah Blah......That is laughable at best. Shall we point out the teams that have OWNED Tech, other than UGA??? Finally figure out that Tech really is short of the mark against UGA?



Yes it is Comeax!!! And that ugay stuff is whole lot more plentiful down there where your gay, sissy team plays there littlejoey!!! I thought you had come around a little, but it seems that you just dont get it. Every one on this forum knows that GT is a bunch of boys who hang out in piedmont park, and the rest areas aroung the state!! So  just to let you know this is not a dating forum it is a sports forum!! If your looking for a partner go for midnight stroll through piedmont park. LITTLEJOEY.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Comeaux??? Is that you???
> 
> How in the world can you muster up the gut to throw another team into this to get at us? Blah Blah Blah Florida owns you Blah Blah Blah......That is laughable at best. Shall we point out the teams that have OWNED Tech, other than UGA??? Finally figure out that Tech really is short of the mark against UGA?



Oooohhh....pick me, pick me!!!   

12 straight!  Longest win streak of any modern day opponent!  Tech goes back to being our whipping boys Oct 10th. 

Did I mention 12 straight?  Now THAT'S quality!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> If your looking for a partner go for midnight stroll through piedmont park. LITTLEJOEY.


 



I don't even think one of them could put up with all the crap coming out of him...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Lets see, teams that own ugay:
> 
> Alabama - Roll Tide
> Auburn - Go Tigers
> ...


 
I guess you haven't been watching much football lately.. What's funny little joey is I don't see your team on your little list.. Look at the brightside.. You've got  Jacksonville state on your woodshed list..


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 25, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Yes it is Comeax!!! And that ugay stuff is whole lot more plentiful down there where your gay, sissy team plays there littlejoey!!! I thought you had come around a little, but it seems that you just dont get it. Every one on this forum knows that GT is a bunch of boys who hang out in piedmont park, and the rest areas aroung the state!! So  just to let you know this is not a dating forum it is a sports forum!! If your looking for a partner go for midnight stroll through piedmont park. LITTLEJOEY.



It's amazing when a ugay mutt is presented with facts, how quick the attacks become personal !! The nature of the beast i guess.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> It's amazing when a ugay mutt is presented with facts, how quick the attacks become personal !! The nature of the beast i guess.



Personal. Whatever. Just stating a few facts. If you cant hang, go some where else. I personally was haveing a little fun with you kinda like you do with the ugay stuff. I guess from years of UGA dominating GT you boys down in midtown are a little sencitive.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 25, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Actually, my favorite shirt says it all !  "I pull for Tech and who ever is playing ugay" So YES, I have other teams I pull for. Thanks for noticing.



That's cute Joey.  Explain to me how parking up there in the concrete jungle. fighting Atlanta traffic, and watching games in that thimble of a stadium even remotely resembles what college football is supposed to be about.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's cute Joey.  Explain to me how parking up there in the concrete jungle. fighting Atlanta traffic, and watching games in that thimble of a stadium even remotely resembles what college football is supposed to be about.



 Watching games in that thimble


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 25, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Watching games in that thimble



That's about right aint it?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 25, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Lets see, teams that own ugay:
> 
> Alabama - Roll Tide
> Auburn - Go Tigers
> ...



Way to back out of another one there bud. And I would hardly say any of those teams other than UF own UGA...but back to the point at hand....Does it make you feel better to announce other team's history against UGA since your's is so sub-par?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's cute Joey.  Explain to me how parking up there in the concrete jungle. fighting Atlanta traffic, and watching games in that thimble of a stadium even remotely resembles what college football is supposed to be about.



As opposed to being in a giant sardine can with a bunch of drunken idiots that are puking every where, stumbling, and peeing in their pants ? Yea, I don't mind the city atmosphere !!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's about right aint it?



Explain to me how taking Hargrove Military Academy transfers too dumb to tie their own shoes, exploiting them to sell tickets to fans too dumb to have even gotten into Georgia with it's own barrel scraping standards, and then turning them loose to be garbageman for the rest of their lives, remotely resembles what college football is supposed to be about.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 25, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Explain to me how taking Hargrove Military Academy transfers too dumb to tie their own shoes, exploiting them to sell tickets to fans too dumb to have even gotten into Georgia with it's own barrel scraping standards, and then turning them loose to be garbageman for the rest of their lives, remotely resembles what college football is supposed to be about.



 Dude you are a hoot. Seriously. All of Techs players were Valedictorians, correct?  You think UGA is the ONLY team in America that takes Juco transfers? 

Another one joins Dawg Pound on "the" list....


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude you are a hoot. Seriously. All of Techs players were Valedictorians, correct?  You think UGA is the ONLY team in America that takes Juco transfers?
> 
> Another one joins Dawg Pound on "the" list....



All joking aside Smoke this guy is a trip. All that smog in the ATL has really made this one fruity for sure. He cant be reasoned with and he is real sencitive. I thought about the ignore list, but i'm haveing to much right now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> All joking aside Smoke this guy is a trip. All that smog in the ATL has really made this one fruity for sure. He cant be reasoned with and he is real sencitive. I thought about the ignore list, but i'm haveing to much right now.


 
One word says it all... Troll!

Just look at his profile.. It says "Little Joey has not made any friends yet.. Would you like to befriend him"... Dude get out of your moms basement and learn some social skills... You're 47.. I think it's time...


www.eharmony.com    this would be a good place to start..

Reminds me of a part in one of Brad Pasley's song... I grow a lot of hair and lose a lot of weight everytime I log in...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 26, 2009)

I would like to say one thing on this and correct me if I'm wrong. You don't see Tech offering kids who are non-qualifiers. I've been following this recruiting stuff since Jamie Newberg first started BorderWars and you don't see Tech recruits going to prep schools, that's just a fact. Also, Tech recruits high school players, they seldom go the JUCO route.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow... I put this thread up to poke some fun at my buddy Jody Hawk(you know, the guy who says he is a diehard techie, but has UGA memorabilla in his entertainment center to prove otherwise). I never knew it would draw such a crowd...

Can't we all just get along... let's face it, Tech stinks, but CPJ is a new sheriff in town and he has a plan


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 26, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> Wow... I put this thread up to poke some fun at my buddy Jody Hawk(you know, the guy who says he is a diehard techie, but has UGA memorabilla in his entertainment center to prove otherwise).



Come on Haven, that UGA Bulldog National Champ stuff is antique. Dang near thirty years old, I need something to help me remember that far back !!!!!!!! That was before my first girlfriend and I'm a Grandpa now.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 26, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> One word says it all... Troll!
> 
> Just look at his profile.. It says "Little Joey has not made any friends yet.. Would you like to befriend him"... Dude get out of your moms basement and learn some social skills... You're 47.. I think it's time...
> 
> ...



I think we struck nerve !! The personal attacks are starting to fly.  Good job !!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 26, 2009)

*UGA Needs A National Award*

…but Tech is run by Engineers
the finest in the land!

Today, like all days, is a great day to be a Yellow Jacket. And a sad day to be a poochie-woochie.

Reason #85,152: National Awards

Each year, various organizations present national awards to the best in their category. For example,

The best college football player: Heisman
The best college football head coach: Dodd
The best college football assistant coach: Broyles
The best college athletic director or conference commissioner: Homer Rice

Some may say that the above runs the gamut of college football excellence, the best of the best at every phase. And every single award is named for a Georgia Tech personage.

*So what awards are named for great UGA personages? Anyone? Bueller?*

I think we should help our brothers to the east. If you look at their history and examine one thing they do well we find they have a legend on campus, a titan who single-handedly has kept the University of Georgia competitive.

I think we need an Ed Tolley Award honoring outstanding legal maneuvering on a college campus.

How Herculean a task does Ed face – day in and day out? Consider this. A few years back a UGA quarterback was accidentally bumped by a 160# student in a bar. This drunken quarterback had two offensive lineman hold the boy still while the quarterback pounded him in the belly and face.

So what does UGA do? Do they expel this miscreant? Do they kick him off the football squad? Surely they must do something… suspension or something!

They make him their quarterback coach after he graduates. Mike Bobo, come on down!

Who do the poochies call when a football player is arrested for shoplifting? Who figures out how to convince the NCAA that a binding letter of intent is not binding, channeling the request through the wrong NCAA office to get the answer they want? Who gets the call when athletes get A’s in classes they do not attend? Who negotiates buyouts of failed coaches that keep them on the golf courses for years to come? Who has to learn a lot more about internet auction services than he expected? Who has to help the assistant coaches with drunk driving situations? Who has to answer inquiries about incriminating credit card slips, “helpful” alumni, and on and on and on? Who has to keep every county judge or magistrate and a majority of the state legislature in his back pocket?

Who has helped the University of Georgia get on probation every four years, but has deftly avoided the death penalty?

Why... I could not name who does Tolley's work at GT. I can't think of a single time that name has ever been in the newspaper. But Tolley... there's a high-profile job.

Ed Tolley, you are a hero! You deserve a national award named after you!

There is no one better at what he does.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 26, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I think we need an Ed Tolley Award honoring outstanding legal maneuvering on a college campus.



No you didn't ...........

My wife's asking me what I'm cracking up over.

I can't help it boys, he got y'all on that one.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 26, 2009)

Somebody is still sour that Big Brother owns them in every sense of the word.... Keep your heads up boys. I'm sure ya'll will put another terrorist into the world after graduation this year. That should finally get ya'll some national attention


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 26, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I could not name who does Tolley's work at GT.



I couldn't either ......


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2009)

Are the GT "fans" still boycotting Chik Fil A due to the 38-3 hammering they took from LSU in the old Peach Bowl?  It's probably better for acne problems that you don't eat there.

There is nothing funnier to me than a bunch of bandwagon posers who never even went to college pulling for GT and holding GT up as having superior academics to UGA.  How many of you goobers that ride the GT wagon have an engineering degree from there?

Several close friends went to GT, and only one of them ended up getting an engineering degree.  If one is not going to get a degree in  engineering or architecture, why bother?  The faculty and student body is overrun with foreigners, the instruction quality was poor or no better than what I got at UGA because of the foreigner problem and delegation to TA's (I went to their classes), the women are ugly, the campus sucks as do the fraternity and sorority houses, and back in the day, it was dangerous because it was next to the projects.  The ones that are not foreigners are a bunch of goobers.  When the boys wanted to have fun and meet pretty girls, they came to Athens.  GT is about as next to nothing for an overall educational experience that I have seen,just 4-5 years of a  mediocre quality of life.  Unless one wants to be a technician, there is absolutely no good reason to go there.   

GT people need to be more concerned about the outcome of the Peach Bowl than the semi-normal second half meltdown of a Martinez defense. LSU has shown how outdated the option really is and why it died off in the mid 80's after Oklahoma kept losing the big game when opponents had time to prepare to defend against it. This year, a lot of D's will be watching that video, and probably pull out the old tapes of Miami shutting down Oklahoma and costing it the NC. GT will likely be particularly vulnerable to teams that have a bye week before they play the mites because of additional prep time to shut down the option.  GT's advantage of relative obscurity of the option will likely be short lived.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 26, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Are the GT "fans" still boycotting Chik Fil A due to the 38-3 hammering they took from LSU in the old Peach Bowl?  It's probably better for acne problems that you don't eat there.
> 
> There is nothing funnier to me than a bunch of bandwagon posers who never even went to college pulling for GT and holding GT up as having superior academics to UGA.  How many of you goobers that ride the GT wagon have an engineering degree from there?
> 
> ...



I'm not worried one bit about the Chicken Bowl last year. LSU had Tech's number that night, extra time to prepare. This offense will be faster this year and CPJ has said himself that he hasn't even installed the full system yet. His run and shoot package wasn't even in the playbook last season. It will get more complex as the players become available. What he did last year was awesome. He took a bunch of kids recruited to run Chan Gailey's pro style offense and won 9 games with them with his triple option attack. In a few years, he'll have his type players in place to run his system. Come on, the man's won everywhere he's been. Even a 10 win season at the Naval Academy. He'll win at Tech, no worries at all about that.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2009)

Is today a great day to be in Lilburn?

Waking up every day in that place a good reason is a good reason to be a bitter sod like LilburnJoe.  His neighborhood has turned into lower rent version of Buford Highway.

Is there anyone with an education and money that hasn't sold his house and moved out of that cesspool?  It will be represented exclusively by Dimocrats soon.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm not worried one bit about the Chicken Bowl last year. LSU had Tech's number that night, extra time to prepare. This offense will be faster this year and CPJ has said himself that he hasn't even installed the full system yet. It will get more complex as the players become available. What he did last year was awesome. He took a bunch of kids recruited to run Chan Gailey's pro style offense and won 9 games with them with his triple option attack. In a few years, he'll have his type players in place to run his system. Come on, the man's won everywhere he's been. Even a 10 win season at the Naval Academy. He'll win at Tech, no worries at all about that.



So it's all about "next year," right?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 26, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> So it's all about "next year," right?



Mark Richt didn't do it all his first season at UGA. It takes time to build the program especially when you're installing a whole new offensive system.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 26, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Is today a great day to be in Lilburn?
> 
> Waking up every day in that place a good reason is a good reason to be a bitter sod like LilburnJoe.  His neighborhood has turned into lower rent version of Buford Highway.
> 
> Is there anyone with an education and money that hasn't sold his house and moved out of that cesspool?  It will be represented exclusively by Dimocrats soon.



This is too funny. They lose on facts and resort to personal attacks. Typical nadlicker response. My future looks bright, how about yours ? See you at Thanksgiving  !!


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> This is too funny. They lose on facts and resort to personal attacks. Typical nadlicker response. My future looks bright, how about yours ? See you at Thanksgiving  !!



I'd say that is a typical GT goober response--an admission that you've got nothing.  I notice that you do not insist that you have an engineering degree from Tech and are thereby qualified to talk crap about UGA academics.

I also see that you cannot deny that Lilburn has turned into a big  feces sandwich.  It has.  The smart ones with financial means sold and got out of there years ago.

And by the way, I employ GT engineers and architects as experts from time to time when I can find one of the few with the personality, charisma and self confidence to do such work, and they bill and earn less than I do despite being many more years out of school than me.  So much for that theory about the long term value of a GT degree.

See me at Thanksgiving?  I don't think  so.  I could not care less about playing GT, and have been there for a long time.  I rarely watch the game, I have too many hunting opportunities and better things to do with my time.  I rarely watch any UGA games against non-conference opponents, I have better ways of spending 3.5  hours.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> This is too funny. They lose on facts and resort to personal attacks. Typical nadlicker response. My future looks bright, how about yours ? See you at Thanksgiving  !!



Sonds like your making more friends littlejoey. But I promise you I will see you at Thanksgiving I cant wait to see CPJ looking like a fool with his washed up Option attack. I guess you will have some kind of excuse though. The best thing about it is it will be at your Thimble of a stadium. I am allso pretty sure UGA will be ready to play 4 quarters instead of two this year. I know it will stink to be a Tech fan. That place will be a Ramblin Wreck for sure. LITTLEJOEY


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 26, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Sonds like your making more friends littlejoey. But I promise you I will see you at Thanksgiving I cant wait to see CPJ looking like a fool with his washed up Option attack. I guess you will have some kind of excuse though. The best thing about it is it will be at your Thimble of a stadium. I am allso pretty sure UGA will be ready to play 4 quarters instead of two this year. I know it will stink to be a Tech fan. That place will be a Ramblin Wreck for sure. LITTLEJOEY



Most ugay fans don't like playing in Atlanta because the parking lots in Atlanta don't accept food stamps.  That's the real truth ain't it brownnie ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Most ugay fans don't like playing in Atlanta because the parking lots in Atlanta don't accept food stamps.  That's the real truth ain't it brownnie ?


 Wow now thats a goodun! Do you have a book that you get material from or is it just a gift? The bottom line is you know your team is dominated by UGA! It allways has, and allways will. Now that I know those parking lots dont take food stamps I guess I will just have to watch it at home. I really dont think yall have enough room for every one in that THIMBLE of a Stadium you have anyways!! Keep up the good work there fairweather Tachie. LITTLEJOEY!


----------



## JWARE (Jul 26, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I'd say that is a typical GT goober response--an admission that you've got nothing.  I notice that you do not insist that you have an engineering degree from Tech and are thereby qualified to talk crap about UGA academics.
> 
> I also see that you cannot deny that Lilburn has turned into a big  feces sandwich.  It has.  The smart ones with financial means sold and got out of there years ago.
> 
> ...



Come on "Fuzz" you don't expect us to believe your last paragraph, DO YOU? Sounds like you're a HUGE BULDAWG FAN that has enjoyed the Dawgs success during the CG years and got your little ole bubble burst last season! The Dawgs will be perty good this year (as they should w/ all their 4 n 5 *recruits) and I'd bet you'll be watching the Okie State game as well as the Georgie/Georgia Tech game. THWG


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 26, 2009)

LilburnJoe, don't go into hiding after the beatdown  in November at the Joke at Coke you here! Wow, just imagine how insufferable you would be if you really pulled for a legitimate college team and NOT the North Ave. Nerds!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> LilburnJoe, don't go into hiding after the beatdown  in November at the Joke at Coke you here! Wow, just imagine how insufferable you would be if you really pulled for a legitimate college team and NOT the North Ave. Nerds!!!


Be careful Sugar Hill this one gets real sencitive. Littlejoey is a for real GT fan!! Its just ironic that none of the other GT fans on here claim him. Littlejoey


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> LilburnJoe, don't go into hiding after the beatdown  in November at the Joke at Coke you here! Wow, just imagine how insufferable you would be if you really pulled for a legitimate college team and NOT the North Ave. Nerds!!!



That's funny Sugar.  I don't remember you being on here last November???


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 26, 2009)

Trouty, I wasn't aware of this witty back and forth last November, but I do now and I will be on it every week my boy!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Explain to me how taking Hargrove Military Academy transfers too dumb to tie their own shoes, exploiting them to sell tickets to fans too dumb to have even gotten into Georgia with it's own barrel scraping standards, and then turning them loose to be garbageman for the rest of their lives, remotely resembles what college football is supposed to be about.



Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!

Dude you are ridunculous.  What's so funny to me (and to all the other Dawgs) is that in your heart of hearts, you actually believe this crap.





  I guess watching a game with LilJoey involves eating graham crackers, drinking pineapple juice, and finally comes to it's high point with a hair raising post game Scrabble match.  Yeah guys like Reggie Ball are all working white collar jobs somewhere.

If you are capable of being honest with yourself, try something.  Go to Athens on game day, then go to the "flats" on game day and you ask yourself what looks more like what college football is supposed to be.  Ask yourself where people are having more fun.  I know you aren't capable of being honest about this but it's ok.  We all know the answer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> One word says it all... Troll!
> 
> Just look at his profile.. It says "Little Joey has not made any friends yet.. Would you like to befriend him"... Dude get out of your moms basement and learn some social skills... You're 47.. I think it's time...
> 
> ...




You saw that too?  The other Tech fans even think this guy is a dork.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 27, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I'd say that is a typical GT goober response--an admission that you've got nothing.  _I notice that you do not insist that you have an engineering degree from Tech and are thereby qualified to talk crap about UGA academics.
> _
> I also see that you cannot deny that Lilburn has turned into a big  feces sandwich.  It has.  The smart ones with financial means sold and got out of there years ago.
> 
> ...





I converse with many ugay grads too and the majority of the conversations involve questions like "would you like fries with that burger, sir?" or "would you like to supersize that Coke, sir ?"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I converse with many ugay grads too and the majority of the conversations involve questions like "would you like fries with that burger, sir?" or "would you like to supersize that Coke, sir ?"


 
Yeah, for some reason I doubt that..

Would you like to "converse" with this UGA grad? For some reason I think you hear a lot of.. I'll take those scattered, smothered and covered..

Did you even go to Tech besides to watch a game??  I'll even go out on a very, very, very small limb and say you don't even have a diploma from Tech.. Sad thing is bug (sorry good techies, this comment is for ONE certain individual) I bet you even haven't been to school there.. I bet your Dad or even grandfather went to school there and it ends with them.. Please prove me wrong..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You saw that too? The other Tech fans even think this guy is a dork.


 
Troll is the more operative word...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

fact is it doesnt matter if there are 100,000 or 5 in the stands as long as you win the game on the field.

we've been over the GT attendance excuses (some legit, some not) ad nauseam.  I don't really give a crap if we're winning football games and it a really lame argument from opposing fans.  its right up there with the "our players are smarter than yours."


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 27, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> fact is it doesnt matter if there are 100,000 or 5 in the stands as long as you win the game on the field.
> 
> we've been over the GT attendance excuses (some legit, some not) ad nauseam.  I don't really give a crap if we're winning football games and it a really lame argument from opposing fans.  *its right up there with the "our players are smarter than yours."*



I agree Doc.....but SADLY that is what many of these dung flinging contests are about with some of your Tech brethren. I mean seriously, has Tech honestly never recruited anybody with a sub-1200 SAT?


----------



## BoShank (Jul 27, 2009)

I will give GT some respect.  I think they can be the best ACC team this year but that really isn't saying much either.

Best ACC teams over the last four years.  2008 VT at 15, 2007 Vt at 9, 2006 WF at 18, 2005 Miami at 17.  

Good thing the ACC picked up Miami and Vt or it would have really been a bad showing.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I agree Doc.....but SADLY that is what many of these dung flinging contests are about with some of your Tech brethren. I mean seriously, has Tech honestly never recruited anybody with a sub-1200 SAT?



well you work on your leghumpers friends about the "games not sold out" thing and I'll try to talk some sense into the Tech fans that think our players are geniuses.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 27, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well you work on your leghumpers friends about the "games not sold out" thing and I'll try to talk some sense into the Tech fans that think our players are geniuses.



 Deal!


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2009)

JWARE said:


> Come on "Fuzz" you don't expect us to believe your last paragraph, DO YOU? Sounds like you're a HUGE BULDAWG FAN that has enjoyed the Dawgs success during the CG years and got your little ole bubble burst last season! The Dawgs will be perty good this year (as they should w/ all their 4 n 5 *recruits) and I'd bet you'll be watching the Okie State game as well as the Georgie/Georgia Tech game. THWG



I do not waste my valuable time saying things that I do not mean.  I care about playing Tennessee, Alabama, Florida, LSU, and Auburn.

Playing GT is meaningless to me.  I'd like to change it up so that we could play other teams.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I converse with many ugay grads too and the majority of the conversations involve questions like "would you like fries with that burger, sir?" or "would you like to supersize that Coke, sir ?"



You are worse than a poser, you are a fibber too.

You continue to evade the question.  And we all know why.  You never attended GT, much less earned a degree from there.  You are a bandwagon riding poser for a school that would not give you the time of day, much less admit you.  And for some reason, you are pitiful enough to think that people like my (semi-retarded) friends that graduated from GT and support the school would consider you to be one of them.  Dream on, streetwalker.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> You are worse than a poser, you are a fibber too.
> 
> You continue to evade the question.  And we all know why.  You never attended GT, much less earned a degree from there.  You are a bandwagon riding poser for a school that would not give you the time of day, much less admit you.  And for some reason, you are pitiful enough to think that people like my (semi-retarded) friends that graduated from GT and support the school would consider you to be one of them.  Dream on, streetwalker.



imagine that... UGA fans talking about Tech fans who didn't actually go to Tech...


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, what about it?

Most of the Tech people want to talk about how dumb UGA people are and conveniently withhold how much time they spent at Southern Tech in Marietta.


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I agree Doc.....but SADLY that is what many of these dung flinging contests are about with some of your Tech brethren. I mean seriously, has Tech honestly never recruited anybody with a sub-1200 SAT?



Smoke, Reggie was a genius.  He finally learned how to count to 4 his senior year!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 27, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Smoke, Reggie was a genius.  He finally learned how to count to 4 his senior year!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Yeah, what about it?
> 
> Most of the Tech people want to talk about how dumb UGA people are and conveniently withhold how much time they spent at Southern Tech in Marietta.



UGA fan: "Where'd you go to school?"

Hot preppy girl: "Yale."

UGA fan: *"WHERE'D YOU GO TO SCHOOL!?!?"*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2009)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, for some reason I doubt that..
> 
> Would you like to "converse" with this UGA grad? For some reason I think you hear a lot of.. I'll take those scattered, smothered and covered..
> 
> Did you even go to Tech besides to watch a game?? I'll even go out on a very, very, very small limb and say you don't even have a diploma from Tech.. Sad thing is bug (sorry good techies, this comment is for ONE certain individual) I bet you even haven't been to school there.. I bet your Dad or even grandfather went to school there and it ends with them.. Please prove me wrong..


 


Hey Joey... You staying away from this thread now?? Why don't you answer my question about going to Tech??

I eagerly await your response since you like to make fun of us UGA grads so much..


----------

